# Creative Zen Nano MP3 Player



## Greg (Apr 2, 2007)

How do you download audio tracks on this player so that they play in the order that you want them to? 

I'm trying to down load a number of apologetics lectures (50+ tracks from 12 CDs) and the player ends up playing them all out of sequence.


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> How do you download audio tracks on this player so that they play in the order that you want them to?
> 
> I'm trying to down load a number of apologetics lectures (50+ tracks from 12 CDs) and the player ends up playing them all out of sequence.



I've got one. I like it for its sound quality, small size, and storage space. But it's very complicated. My next will defiinitely be something else.

Have you made a playlist first? This is required. After you've made the playlist ...

Open the Zen MicroPhotoMedia Explorer.

Click on "Manage Playlists." The "Edit Playlists (My Zen)" dialogue box should come up.

On the left hand side you will find the typical computer file list. Click on the playlist you want to edit. You should see all of the sermons/songs come up on the lower left-hand side called "Tracks." 

Up on the right hand side you will see "Playlist Name." Click there on the playlist you want to edit. Go back to "Tracks" and you should be able to 
hit the "Move Up" or "Move Down" buttons in the middle of the dialogue box.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for your response.



Staphlobob said:


> Have you made a playlist first? This is required. After you've made the playlist



Yes I have, through the Creative Media Source 5 Organizer software program that came with the player.



> Open the Zen MicroPhotoMedia Explorer.



The only other program that was installed was the Zen Nano Plus Media Explorer. I guess this is the same thing?



> Click on "Manage Playlists." The "Edit Playlists (My Zen)" dialogue box should come up.



I do not see this option. When this program is launced, the only three options that I get are:

1)Rip audio CDs
2)Browse Data
3)Fill up player with music

I tried to check for any type of managing of playlists under the "Fill up player with music" option, but there is none.


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> The only other program that was installed was the Zen Nano Plus Media Explorer. I guess this is the same thing?



Sounds like you have something slightly different than I do. There's *nothing* that says "playlists"? 

Try checking "My computer" for another Zen icon. I have two on my desktop. One is the "Creative MediaSource Organizer" and the other is the Zen Media Explorer. The latter is what I use to form up playlists and organize them. 

If nothing works, email me privately and we'll see what we can do.


----------

